# So I bit the bullet, and bought a NEX.



## raphaelaaron (Sep 25, 2012)

After a while of getting quite pissed off at the high prices for a Leica M9 body, I decided that the most logical, and wallet saving step was to do what many have done: Use a NEX body instead.

Don't get me wrong, I like Leica but their tech in my opinion is lagging quite heavily especially with the advent of so many mirror less competitors. I know it's probably not right to label Leica M with modern mirror less systems, but it's close enough. And knowing them, they won't apologize for it. They're the lux brand, and will just keep selling 35,000 dollar cameras because people will buy them. I also live in nyc and get wary knowing that if I have the potential of getting my camera stolen. I'd rather be at a loss of 1,000 USD rather than 5,000. 

So anyway, to use my Leica lenses, I bought an adapter and NEX-7 and started shooting.

It's been almost a week, and so far, I'm digging the results. Some reasons preventing any buyer's remorse is the flip out LCD, which basically feels like I'm shooting Medium Format again, but in a covert manner. The smaller size of the body helps as well, especially when I do street shooting. One reason I picked the NEX-7 over the 5n is the "tri-navi" basically the three wheels that click to set aperture/shutter speed, compensation, and ISO. It felt nice like I had full manual control of my camera, since I'm so used to shooting with Leicas anyway.

One fall back is the dreaded magenta casts and vignetting while using some wide angle lenses. The temporary solution is I've found color profiles that correct this from others who have had the same problems. 

Overall, I just wanted to share my good user experience thus far. Hope it maintains that way for a little while. If the NEX system adopts a FF sensor, which is apparently in the rumor mill, I will most likely snatch that one up as well. Say what they want, but Sony is taking great leaps. I admit I first laughed at their intro into the prosumer camera market, but with the recent articles showcasing Sony's camera ingenuity, I have been slowly putting my foot in my mouth since then.


----------



## cosmonaut (Sep 28, 2012)

Congrats. I agree the price of the M9 is to high for what you get. I wish Leica would put out a few affordable models. The new M is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh dear! You could have had a Lunar!

Hasselblad Lunar

Joe


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 28, 2012)

Ysarex said:


> Oh dear! You could have had a Lunar!
> 
> Hasselblad Lunar
> 
> Joe



That thing is hideous and basically just an Nex anyway.


----------



## cosmonaut (Sep 29, 2012)

I remember when the NEX system first come out and all of the comments on how ugly it is but it grew on people. If the new Hassalblad starts growing on me I think I will be forced to go see a doctor and have it removed.


----------

